# Sony Mini-System MHC-GX450



## Omega_Shadow (Aug 2, 2004)

As you guys may or may not know, when it comes to the multimedia output of my computer I go slightly overboard. Little computer speakers just will not do. I need something I can really crank out some noise while I am playing "FreeSpace2" or "HalfLife" and provide heavy notes for when I am singing along with Linkin Park, screaming my anger away. (Now there is a scary mental image for ya  )

For a long time I struggled to find a good set of speakers for my system that were loud, clear, loud, inexpensive, loud and small enough to fit on my desk. Did I mention loud?

I found that speakers made specifically for computers had very meager output, even the more expensive performance ones. And when you had them cranked all the way up you would get allot of distortion. I knew to get the most sound quality out of my system I would need something to amplify the signal from my sound card.

That's when I had the idea to start using Mini-Systems. First Mini-System I hooked up was an Awia. It worked well and that was that. But after countless hours of AC/DC, the speakers went.

That's when I found Sony's other gift to gamers:The Sony Mini Hi-Fi Component System; MHC-GX450. 






​
The MHC-GX450 is a standard Mini System with 3 Disk CD Tray, two tape decks, a radio tuner and a audio input. It has all the power I could ever want with alot of extras.

The center volume knob and selection fob are easy to use and the rest of the controls fit just right.The Graphic EQ is easy to set with 8 different pre-programed presets or make your own and save them in 3 personal slots

Another must-have feature is the MP3 capable CD player. If you are like me and like making MP3 CD's you will love the MHC-GX450. I have yet to find an MP3 that it won't play. It's display will show the track, artist, title, album, CD Folder, Remaining time and time elapsed. Mind you it can not display all that at once, only one thing at a time.

The MHC-GX450 has alot of extra features. The most obvious is the addition of a separate, disengage-able subwoffer. Depending on situations where you realy don't need all the bass just press the button on the subwoffer and you wont get those floor shaking booms, great if the rest of the house is sleeping.

Another great extra of the MHC-GX450 is GameSync. GameSync is a special mixing system that allows you to hear the Audio input over any one of the three other sources. This is great if you like to play to your own soundtrack or just need to listen for a sound from the computer while enjoying the radio.

The best part of this system is the price. The $200 price tag is not expensive at all when you consider all it's features. A comparable system with all these features would tip the scales at over $270.

There are a couple downsides that I have found with this system. One of the most aggravating is the short speaker cord length (Approx 2' 6"). I barley had enough wire to separate my speakers from the main system. A real drag if you have a large desk as placement options will be limited.

Visulization is also lacking in the MHC-GX450. The only audio/reaction display is the red ring around the volume nob that pulsates with the beat. That was it. I thought Sony could have used alittle more imagination on this, but then again you don't buy a stereo for the visuals.

One last thing I want to note is the size. Though it fits great on my desk after putting the Subwoofer on the floor, it is not a great choice for space limited situations. It is a large system and needs room.

Flaws aside, if you are like me and like quality sound at high volume or like the idea of listening to the radio and game-sounds at the same time I would HIGHLY recommend the Sony Mini HiFi Component System, MHC-GX450.

I give this product 4 thumbs out of 5
:up: :up: :up: :up:


----------

